# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة الخميس 18 فبراير 2021 م

## علي سنجة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الأحمر الوهاج

مكاشفة بين النابي واللاعبين .. والتونسي يبدأ التحصير لفيتا
موجة البرد والأمطار تقطع معسكر المريخ بالقاهرة .. إلغاء تجربة حرس الحدود والعودة للبلاد

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الزعيم يقطع معسكر القاهرة 




بسبب الاجواء الباردة والامطار المريخ يقطع معسكر القاهرة ويعود للخرطوم اليوم ويدخل معسكر مغلق مباشرة والنابي يؤكد مباراة الاهلي قدمت له صورة كاملـة عن مستويات اللاعبين ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الخميس 18 فبراير 2021م




#مجاهد الدوش


#الصدي


#النابي : حظوظنا في التأهل مازالت قائمة واستفدنا كثيرا من مباراة الأهلي.

#رئيس لجنة الاستئنافات : القانون وضعنا أمام خيارين لمعاقبة ثلاثي المريخ فاخترنا العقوبة الأشد قسوة.

#الاستئنافات تصدم المريخ وتحرمه من مجهودات الثلاثي حتى نهاية الموسم.

#الكندو : ستفتح أبواب العضوية في غضون ساعات.

#المريخ يصل الخرطوم قبل 72 ساعة من مواجهة فيتا كلوب.

#اتحاد جماهير المريخ يزور الاتحاد ويستفسر : مع من نجدد العضوية اسد ام سوداكال؟؟.

#قلق في الأعلى المصري قبل مواجهة سيمبا التنزاني.

#معتز الشاطر : انتظر استلام حيثيات رفض الطعن ولن أتوقف الا في الفيفا.

#ظهور مفاجى للبلولة في اجتماع الاستئنافات لمناقشة قضية ثلاثي المريخ.

#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة... العين على فيتا وسيمبا.



#الاحمرالوهاج 


#مكاشفة بين النابى و اللاعبين.. والتونسي يبدأ التحضيرات لفيتا. 

#موجة البرد والامطار تقطع معسكر المريخ بالقاهرة....الغاء تجربة حرس الحدود والعودة للبلاد. 

#النابي مباراة الاهلي قدمت لي الصورة الفنية الكاملة 

#المريخ يودع القاهرة بمران وحيد اليوم.

#نورالدين العبيدي : حظوظ المريخ في المنافسة قائمة.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رفض استئناف عضو مجلس الاتحاد السوداني ضد شداد


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




كمال شداد

رفضت  لجنة الاستئنافات بالاتحاد السوداني، التي اجتمعت اليوم الأربعاء برئاسة  عبد العزيز سيد أحمد، استئناف معتز محمد لطيف عضو مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة،  ضد قرار لجنة الانضباط، بشأن شكواه ضد الدكتور كمال شداد.

وقررت اللجنة، قبول الاستئناف ضد شداد رئيس اتحاد الكرة، شكلًا ورفضه موضوعًا، وتأييد قرار لجنة الانضباط.

وفي  استئناف الخرطوم الوطني ضد قرار اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات بإعادة مباراته  أمام هلال بورتسودان، قررت اللجنة قبول الاستئناف شكلًا ورفضه موضوعًا.

وكان الخرطوم الوطني يطالب بالحصول على النقاط الكاملة بدلًا من إعادة المباراة التي خسرها بالدوري المحلي.

وجرى النظر في استئناف هلال بورتسودان ضد قرار اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات، والذي يقضي بإعادة مباراته مع الخرطوم الوطني.

وقررت  اللجنة قبول الاستئناف شكلًا وموضوعًا، مع الإبقاء على نتيجة المباراة كما  جاءت في تقرير الحكم، أي فوز هلال الساحل على الخرطوم (3-2).

وفي  استئناف نادي المريخ ضد قرار لجنة الانضباط بتغريم وإيقاف 3 من لاعبيه لمدة  6 أشهر، قررت اللجنة قبول الاستئناف شكلًا مع تأييد الإدانة وتخفيض  العقوبة لمدة 5 أشهر، على أن تسري من تاريخ قرار لجنة الانضباط، وفق ما جاء  في لائحة أوضاع اللاعبين لسنة 2018.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قرارات إجتماع لجنة الاستئنافات 

  عقدت لجنة الاستئنافات المنتخبة في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم"SFA"  اجتماعها رقم "4-2021" برئاسة مولانا "عبدالعزيز سيدأحمد" رئيس اللجنة،  ونظرت في عدد من القضايا وأصدرت القرارات التالية:

 -نظرت اللجنة استئناف نادي "الخرطوم الوطني" ضد قرار اللجنة المنظمة  للمسابقات باعادة مباراته امام "هلال بورتسودان"، وقررت اللجنة قبول  الاستئناف شكلاً ورفضه موضوعاً.

 - نظرت اللجنة استئناف نادي "هلال بورتسودان" ضد قرار اللجنة المنظمة  للمسابقات والذي قضي باعادة مباراته مع "الخرطوم الوطني"، وقررت اللجنة  قبول الاستئناف شكلاً وموضوعاً مع الابقاء على نتيجة المباراة  كما جاءت  بتقرير الحكم.

 -نظرت اللجنة استئناف عضو مجلس ادارة الاتحاد الاستاذ"معتز محمد لطيف -  الشاعر" ضد قرار لجنة الانضباط بشان شكواه ضد رئيس الاتحاد البروفيسور  "كمال شداد"، وقررت اللجنة قبول الاستئناف شكلا ورفضه موضوعاً وتاييد قرار  لجنة الانضباط.

 - نظرت اللجنة استئناف نادي "المريخ" ضد قرار لجنة الانضباط التي اوقفت  لاعبيه "رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس" لمدة 6 أشهر، وقررت اللجنة  قبول الاستئناف شكلاً مع تاييد الادانة وتخفيض العقوبة لمدة ظ¥ اشهر على أن  تسري من تاريخ قرار لجنة الانضباط وفق ما جاء في لائحة أوضاع اللاعبين لسنة  ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨.

 - نظرت اللجنة التماس نادي "الاتحاد البشاقرة"، وقررت قبول الالتماس شكلاً  ورفضه موضوعاً لعدم وجود سبب يستدعي اللجنة  لمراجعة قرارها السابق.

 - أرجأت اللجنة النظر في استئناف نادي "حي العرب" ونادي "هلال كادوقلي" للاجتماع القادم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قرارات اجتماع لجنة الانضباط 

  عقدت لجنة الانضباط المنتخبة بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم"SFA" اجتماعها  رقم "56" يوم الاربعاء 17 فبراير 2021، برئاسة مولانا "محمد عوض حميدة"  الرئيس المكلف، واتخذت القرارات التالية:

 -استدعاء اداري نادي الاهلي ودمدني "بشار ابودجانة" للمثول امام اللجنة في  اجتماعها المقبل يوم 24 فبراير الساعة الثانية عشرة ظهراً.

 -ايقاف مسؤول المعدات بنادي حيدوب النهود "محمد ضياء الدين" اربع مباريات  متتالية عطفاً على تقرير حكم ومراقب مباراة فريقه ضد "المريخ الجنينة" في  منافسة الوسيط.

 - ايقاف لاعب سبدو الضعين "عبدالهادي حامد" ابكر لمدة ستة اشهر نسبة لما  بدر منه في مباراة فريقه ضد "المريخ الجنينة" في منافسة الوسيط.

 - بناءً على تقرير الهدف ود الحداد وجزيرة الفيل ودمدني قررت اللجنة ايقاف  لاعبي جزيرة الفيل "السمؤال مصطفى، محمد حسين، حسن يعقوب وامجد عبدالرحيم"  لمدة ست مباريات متتالية، وقررت ايقاف 5 من الجهاز الفني والاداري بنادي  جزيرة الفيل وهم: "أحمد عبدالله ، فقيري عبدالرحمن، هاني عبدالعاطي، عادل  احمد الطيب والسر احمد" لمدة ستة مباريات متتالية.

 - حول شكوى المدير التنفيذي لنادي جزيرة الفيل "ايمن علي سعيد" ضد المدير  التنفيذي لنادي "مريخ الجنينة" قررت اللجنة استدعاء ايمن علي سعيد في  الاجتماع القادم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 



د. بابكر مهدي الشريف
العرين يحتاج تأمين
×توقعنا الأسوأ والأقبح للمريخ أمام الأهلي المصري، وما حدث من نتيجة وعمل داخل الميدان لم يفاجئنا، وتعاملنا مع الكرة بواقعية حتى والأحمر متعادل كنا على ثقة تامة أن الأهلي سيحقق الفوز وبأي قدر يريده ويبتغيه.
×وتبقى حقيقة كرة القدم أنها تخضع للعمل المتقن والجدية، والحظ كذلك له قدر كبير وعريض، يصل به الحال في كثير من اللقاءات تكون للحظ الكلمة الأخيرة والنهائية في تحيدي النتيجة.
×ومهما كانت من فوارق وتباينات بين الفريقين الأحمرين، فيبقى التحليل والدراسة لموقف المريخ والذي بهمنا، يبقى أمر محمود ومرغوب فيه، وهذا ما يكمل عملية التنافس الكروي ما في ذلك من شك أو جدل.
×شكل المريخ أثناء المباراة بصورة عامة كان مقبولا ومعذورا قطعا فيما حدث له من هفوات وأخطاء،وكل هذا حدث وسيحدث لما يعانيه الزعيم في معظم الجوانب المهمة والضرورية بكل تأكيد ويقين.
× تابعنا أن الفريق استطاع في شوط اللعب الأول أن يكون متماسكا ويعمل بقدر ما بتناغم وتفاهم واجتهاد بين اللاعبين، وكانت هناك جرأة وروح ملموسة وبائنة عند اللاعبين.
× وفي شوط اللعب الثاني قل التركيز وظهرت الهفوات الواضحة، وتشتت التماسك، وعمت الجهجهة الكل، فرأينا كيف يلعب لاعب المريخ الكرة للخصم، مما كان لهذه الأخطاء البدائية والتي لا تليق بلاعب بالمريخ، كانت سببا في ولوج الأهداف.
× وهذا قطعا له علاقة مباشرة بالجانب البدني، ولكن هل يعلم الناس أن المريخ ليس فيه معد بدني متخصص وأن معده البدني طفش مع قوميز، وأن الفريق يعتمد فقط في هذا الجانب على المدير الفني والضو قدم الخير؟
×ولو قارنا فقط الزعيم بالأهلي في هذا الجانب لرأينا العجب، فالأهلي لديه طاقم بدني مكتمل ومتخصص في كل شيء ولاعبيه تتم متابعتهم في كل لحظة وحين فيما يلي الأكل وطريقة التغذية وتدريبات البناء والراحة وحتى أثناء المباريات.
× أن ما قدمه المريخ أكثر من طاقته ويفيض، ولكن الأنصار والإعلام وكرة القدم ذاتها لا تعرف غير الناتج النهائي، ولهذا تقع المسئولية التامة فيما ينقص المريخ على مجلس سوداكال والاتحاد العام.
×فيما يخص العناصر والوظائف اعتقد أن النابي قد يستطيع تجهيز بعض العناصر، كما أن المحترفين ظهر أنهم بخير وقد يتأقلموا ويقدمون الأفضل في مقبل المباريات الأفريقية بإذن الله تعالى.
×ونستطيع القول أن هناك بدائل عديدة في كل الوظائف وبالأخص إذا تم شفاء وعلاج المصابين والمتخلفين، فكل المراكز بها لاعبين جيدين، حتى على مستوى لاعبي الشباب مثل الجزولي ومازن، فلو وجدوا كثيرا من التجارب وبعض الشجاعة من جانب الجهاز الفني لقدموا ما يفيد وينفع.
× الرأي عندي هو،أن المشكلة الكبرى هي حراسة المرمى بالمريخ، وبالذات اللاعب منجد النيل، فهذا اللاعب لم يستطع تطوير ذاته وظل في مكانه منذ التحاقه بالمريخ وظل ثانيا وبديلا.
× كان هو الثاني لجمال سالم ورغم أن اليوغندي كان متذبذب في المستوى، لم يستطع منجد أن يحرس المرمى، ولما قرر المريخ إعارة بعض الحراس فضل أن يكون منجد موجودا فأعار أبوعشرين ، ولكن ظل منجد كما هو وأسوأ.
× وعاد أبو عشرين من الإعارة ورغم الخلاف الذي نشب حول عودته أو نهاية عقده، ولكن هروب سالم للهلال، أعاد أبوعشرين للمريخ، ولما كان منجد كما هو، استطاع أوعشرين أن يحتل الخشبات ويثبت ويبقى الأول، ولكنه ذهب أيضا ووجد منجد ذاته أنه الأول بالأحمر وهنا يكمن الضرر، لأنه غير جدير بحراسة العرين في المحافل الأفريقية أبدا أبدا.
×المخرج الذي أراه هو أن يهتم النابي كثيرا بالحارس أحمد عبد العظيم، فتجربة الهلال مع محمد أبوجا، تجعل الأمر فيه متسع، فالمدير الفني للهلال وطاقمه الفني فضلوا أبوجا على جمال سالم بعد إصابة أبوعشرين، وهذه هي الجرأة المطلوبة من النابي، لأن جمال سالم المحترف وصاحب الخبرة يتم وضعه على دكة الاحتياط، ويؤتي بحارس أتى من ضواحي الخرطوم ولم يكمل موسما مع فريقه ولم يجد حتى الفرصة الكاملة محليا.
× خلاصة الأمر هو، المريخ يستطيع أن يقدم الأفضل في التنافس الأفريقية لو لعب بذات الاهتمام، وقام الجهاز الفني والمجلس بإعداد وتهيئة اللاعبين بصورة ممتازة، ولو استطاع النابي التعامل مع أحمد عبد العظيم ونسى منجد النيل.
ذهبيـــــــــــــات
×استطاع المريخ أن يسكت أصوات الأهلة الذين انتظروا هزيمته بعدد وافر من الأهداف.
× هزيمة المريخ بثلاثة أهداف، من الأهلي في مقابلة هزيمة الهلال من صن داونز بهدفين،يعني الهلال مهزوما من الأهلي عشرة.
× المريخ استطاع أن يهدد مرمى أحمد الشناوي أكثر من مرة.
× ولولا شطارة الحارس المصري لسكنت ثلاث كرات مرمى أهلي القرن.
× لاعبو المريخ كانوا ثابتين وصوبوا بقوة في المرمى أن حراسه عملاق عالمي وكان الأفضل في كأس العالم الأخير.
× وبالمقابل لاعبو الهلال انهاروا أمام حارس صن داونز ولم يستطع الشغيل مواجهته فجلس.
×العقرب كان أكثر حماسا ورغبة ولكن المروة وتأثير الغياب لم يمكنه.
×سعيدي كان ضيفا وليت كان مكانه الجزولي نوح أو أي لاعب أخرا.
×على مجلس المريخ والإطار الفني علم عملا يفيد الأحمر في مقبل المباريات.
الذهبيـــــة الأخيـــــرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول، المريخ يحتاج أمين للعرين.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الوطني يكسب "السلاطين" والوادي يجتاز الأهلي

  اقيمت في السابعة والنصف من مساء اليوم الاربعاء مباراتان لحساب الجولة الحادية عشرة من الدوري الممتاز في نسخته السادسة والعشرين.

 في الجولة الأولى على ملعب "نادي الأسرة" عاد "الخرطوم الوطني" إلى سكة  الانتصارات بتفوقه على "المريخ الفاشر" بهدفٍ دون رد ناله اللاعب "عوض  طلبة"، وبالنتيجة رفع "الوطني" رصيده إلى "16" نقطة، بينما تجمد رصيد  "السلاطين" عند الـ"5" نقاط في مؤخرة الترتيب.

 وفي الجولة الثانية على أرضية "إستاد الخرطوم" واصل "حي الوادي نيالا"  رحلة نتائجه المميزة في الدوري بفوزه على "الأهلي الخرطوم" بهدفٍ دون  مقابل، ورفع "طوفان برلي" رصيده إلى "18" نقطة بينما توقف رصيد "الفرسان"  عند الـ"13" نقطة.
 #سبورتاق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مازيمبي و"فيتا كلوب" يتقاسمان صدارة الدوري قبل رحلة الخرطوم

  تقاسم فريقا "تي بي مازيمبي" و"فيتا كلوب" الكونغوليان، صدارة الدوري  المحلي بتحقيقهما الفوز في الجولة "15" من الدوري الكونغولي التي جرت اليوم  الأربعاء.

 وإنتصر "مازيمبي" على منافسه "لوبومباشي سبورت" بثلاثة أهداف لهدف، بينما  حقق "فيتا كلوب" الفوز بهدف دون رد على حساب منافسه "جي اس كيه"، ليرفع كل  فريق رصيده الى "35" نقطة، بينما يتفوق "مازيمبي" بفارق الأهداف "+21"  مقابل "+15" لـ"فيتا كلوب".

 ويستعد الفريقان للسفر الى الخرطوم لمنازلة المريخ والهلال يومي "23"  و"24" من الشهر الجاري ضمن الجولة الثانية لمرحلة المجموعات من بطولة دوري  أبطال إفريقيا لكرة القدم.
 #سبورتاق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأسود تصارع النمور و"السوكرتا" ينازل "توتي" والتبلدي يهدد الملوك

  تُلعب عصر ومساء اليوم الخميس ثلاث مباريات لحساب الجولة الحادية عشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز في نسخته السادسة والعشرين.

 يلتقي "هلال كادوقلي" و "الأهلي شندي" في الرابعة والنصف عصراً على ملعب  "نادي الأسرة" بالخرطوم، ويملك "أسود الجبال" في رصيدهم "9" نقاط من فوزين  وثلاث تعادلات والخسارة في "5" مناسبات، بينما يملك "نمور شندي" في رصيدهم  "12" نقطة من أربعة انتصارات وست خسائر.

 وفي السابعة والنصف مساءً على ملعب "نادي الأسرة" بالخرطوم يلتقي "حي  العرب" بورتسودان و"نادي توتي" الخرطوم، ويملك "الشوتال" في رصيده "11"  نقطة بينما يمتلك "توتي" في رصيده "11" نقطة أيضاً ويدخل  نادي توتي جولة  اليوم تحت قيادة مدربه الجديد "إبراهيم حسين - إبراهومة" في أولى مهامه  الرسمية.

 وعلى أرضية "إستاد الخرطوم" في السابعة والنصف مساءً يلتقي "الأهلي مروي"  و"الهلال الأُبيِّض"، ويجلس "ملوك الشمال" في الترتيب الخامس بـ"15" نقطة  بينما يدخل "التبلدي" الجولة وفي رصيده "11" نقطة في الترتيب الثاني عشر من  روليت المنافسة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يكسب "البحَّارة" وينتزع الصدارة 

  تصدَّر "الهلال أمدرمان" جدول ترتيب الدوري الممتاز بـ"21" نقطة بعد تفوقه  عصر اليوم على "الهلال بورتسودان" في الجولة المؤجلة من الأسبوع العاشر  على أرضية "إستاد الخرطوم" في انتظار ما ستسفر عنه نتائج مباريات الجولة  "11".

 تقدم "هلال العاصمة" بالهدف الأول عن طريق مدافعه الحالي ولاعب  "البحَّارة" السابق "ارنق" وعزز تفوقه بهدفٍ ثانٍ منتصف الحصّة الثانية  بأقدام محترفه "ع¤يني كومبي" بعد تمريرة حريرية من الزيمبابوي "لاست جيسي"  وضعته في مواجهة مباشرة حارس الساحلي.

 وبالنتيجة تكبّد "البحَّارة" الخسارة الثالثة على التوالي في الدوري وتجمد  رصيد الساحلي عند النقطة "16" من "11" مباراة بينما تنتظر "الهلال  العاصمي" جولتان للتساوي مع بقية الفرق في عدد المباريات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :





• يوفنتوس يسقط فريسة لضربات بورتو الخاطفة في دوري ابطال أوروبا
• هالاند يقتنص انتصارا ثمينا لدورتموند أمام إشبيلية بدوري الابطال
• مانشستر سيتي يكتفي بثلاثية في شباك إيفرتون.. وفولهام يُهدر الفوز أمام بيرنلي
• ليفانتي يحرم أتلتيكو مدريد من الابتعاد 8 نقاط في صدارة الدوري الاسباني
• مارسيليا يخمد انتفاضة نيس في مباراة مؤجلة بالدوري الفرنسي
• الاهلي يفلت من فخ الخسارة أمام العين.. والفتح يعرقل الشباب بالدوري السعودي
• لدغة فرجاني تنقذ الزمالك من فخ الإسماعيلي في الدوري المصري
• الترجي يقسو على شبيبة القيروان بثلاثية نظيفة في الدوري التونسي
• الفرنسي بوجبا يغيب عن مباريات اليونايتد حتى نهاية شهر فبراير الجاري
• رسمياً.. الاتحاد الأوروبي (يويفا) يقرر إلغاء دوري الأبطال للشباب
• انخفاض كبير في نفقات الانتقالات الشتوية الأخيرة بسبب الكورونا
• باير ليفركوزن الالماني يمدد عقد لاعبه بومجارتلينجر لمدة عام آخر
• وكيل جاريث بيل ينتقد مورينيو لعدم مشاركة الويلزي في المباريات بانتظام 
• مدرب سوسيداد: سنتحدى اليونايتد.. ويانوزاي لن يتأثر بماضيه مع اليونايتد
• كلوب بعد فوز على لايبزيغ: توقع كثيرون أن نتعثر مجددا لكن الفريق رفض ذلك
• بيولي: ميلان سيكون مفاجأة الدوري الأوروبي 
• جوارديولا: التوقف الدولي سيزيد الإصابات بفيروس كورونا
• رئيس ليون يقترح خطة لخفض الأجو في الدوري الفرنسي
• رئيس مارسيليا: الدوري الفرنسي بحاجة لتقليص حجمه
• بوكيتينو مدرب باريس: مبابي أوفى بوعده.. وارتباطه بالريال ضجة لن تنتهي
• مورينيو: ريجيلون لاعب توتنهام سيغيب عن مواجهة الدوري الأوروبي
• تشافي: أحلم بتدريب برشلونة.. لكني أحترم كومان
• لابورتا: المال وحده لا يضمن بقاء ميسي في برشلونة.. ويجب استعادة عقلية الفوز
• دي يونج: التعويض في فرنسا سيكون صعبًا للغاية




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 11


* هلال كادوقلي (-- : --) الأهلي شندي 16:00  الملاعب HD  الأسرة


* حي العرب بورتسودان (-- : --) توتي الخرطوم 19:00  الملاعب HD  الأسرة


* الاهلي مروي (-- : --) هلال الابيض 16:00  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم


..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الأوروبي  دور ال 32


* وولفسبيرجر - النمسا (-- : --) توتنهام هوتسبير - إنجلترا 19:55  beIN 2  مباراة الذهاب


* دينامو كييف - أوكرانيا (-- : --) كلوب بروج - بلجيكا 19:55  beIN 13  مباراة الذهاب


* ريال سوسييداد - إسبانيا (-- : --) مانشستر يونايتد - إنجلترا  19:55  beIN 1  مباراة الذهاب


* سرفينا زفيزدا - صربيا (-- : --) ميلان - إيطاليا 19:55  beIN 5  مباراة الذهاب


* سلافيا براغ - التشيك (-- : --) ليستر سيتي - إنجلترا 19:55  beIN 3  مباراة الذهاب


* سبورتينغ براغا - البرتغال (-- : --) روما - إيطاليا 19:55  beIN 4  مباراة الذهاب


* كراسنودار - روسيا (-- : --) دينامو زغرب - كرواتيا 19:55  beIN 6  مباراة الذهاب


* يونج بويز - سويسرا (-- : --) باير ليفركوزن - ألمانيا 19:55  beIN 8  مباراة الذهاب


* أولمبياكوس - اليونان (-- : --) آيندهوفن - هولندا 19:55  beIN 9  مباراة الذهاب


* بنفيكا - البرتغال (-- : --) آرسنال - إنجلترا 22:00  beIN 1  مباراة الذهاب


* رويال انتويرب - بلجيكا (-- : --) جلاسكو رينجرز - إسكوتلندا 22:00  beIN 2  مباراة الذهاب


* ريد بول - النمسا (-- : --) فياريال - إسبانيا 22:00  beIN 3  مباراة الذهاب


* مولده - النرويج (-- : --) هوفنهايم - ألمانيا 22:00  beIN 5  مباراة الذهاب


* غرناطة - إسبانيا (-- : --) نابولي - إيطاليا 22:00  beIN 4  مباراة الذهاب


* ليل - فرنسا (-- : --) أياكس - هولندا 22:00  beIN 6  مباراة الذهاب


..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 19


* الفيصلي (-- : --) ضمك 14:50  KSA 1  الذهاب (0-0)


* التعاون (-- : --) الاتحاد 14:55  KSA 2  الذهاب (1-1)


* القادسية (-- : --) النصر 17:10  KSA 3  الذهاب (0-2)


* الهلال (-- : --) الاتفاق 19:20  KSA 2  الذهاب (2-0)





..................................................  .....

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :


❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 11


* الهلال (2 : 0) هلال الساحل
* هلال ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ (0 : 0) الشرطة القضارف
* حي الوادي نيالا (1 : 0) الاهلي الخرطوم
* ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ (0 : 1) الخرطوم الوطني
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_السوداني : الهلال (21) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (19) حي الوادي (18) الامل (17) الاهلي مروي (16)

..................................................  .....

❖ #دوري_أبطال_أوروبا  دور ال 16


* بورتو - البرتغال (2 : 1) يوفنتوس - إيطاليا
* إشبيلية - إسبانيا (2 : 3) بوروسيا دورتموند - ألمانيا
#ملحوظة : مباراة الإياب يوم 9 مارس

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  مباراة مؤجلة 


* بيرنلي (1 : 1) فولهام
* إيفرتون (1 : 3) مانشستر سيتي
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الانجليزي : مانشستر سيتي (56) مانشستر يونايتد (46) ليستر (46) تشيلسي (42) وست هام (42)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  مباراة مؤجلة


* ليفانتي (1 : 1) أتلتيكو مدريد
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الاسباني : أتلتيكو مدريد (55) ريال مدريد (49) برشلونة (46) إشبيلية (45) سوسييداد (38)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  مباراة مؤجلة


* مارسيليا (3 : 2) نيس
#ترتيب_الدوري_الفرنسي : ليل (55) سان جيرمان (54) ليون (52) موناكو (49) رين (38)

..................................................  .....




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*:، لجنة الاستىنافات تعلن قبول استئناف هلال الساحل في القرار القاضي بإعادة مباراته مع الخرطوم وتعتمد النتيجه التي انتهت عليها المباراه 3_2 لصالح هلال الساحل ضد الخرطوم.

وكانت اللجنه قررت إعادة المباراه يوم 20 مارس المقبل.. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حدث عصر امس في دوري عطبره 


الحكم  احمد فريد  يجري القرعة بين أشقائه لبداية المباراه 

#بشار فريد كابتن #الهدف

#بسام فريد كابتن #الجلاء

محمد جاد الله


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مباريات اليوم في الدوري الاوروبي 








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج 




علام (الصياح والنواح) والتهريج والإساءة


 كرة القدم لعبة لا تخرج من ثلاث نتائج إما الفوز أو الخسارة أو التعادل وكون الفريق يتعرّض للخسارة أو لا يقدّم الاداء المأمول أمام خصمه فهذا لا يعني بأي شكل من الأشكال إطلاق العنان للسخرية من الفريق الآخر بتلك الطريقة المقرفة والتي تحتاج إلى التعامل بالمثل أمام تلك النوعية من الإعلام المصري هذا إن قبلنا في الأساس وصفهم (بإعلاميين).


â–،  ليس كل من ترك كرة القدم وقدّم أوراق إعتزاله وجاء منتفخ الأوداج والخدود في إحدى الأستوديوهات المرئية يعتبر إعلامياً أو يملك الحق في الإساءة إلى الأندية الأخرى والتقليل من شأنها.

â–،  هو ذات الإعلام الذي ملأ الدنيا ضجيجاً بعد مباراة عنتر يحيى الشهيرة (بإستاد المريخ) بعد أن مارس كل أنواع الصياح والنواح والنحيب حتى يصرف أنظار جماهيره عن الخسارة المؤلمة التي تلقاها من نظيره الجزائري والتي فشل بموجبها في الوصول إلى المونديال.


â–،  نحترم الأهلي المصري ونقدّر هذا الكيان كمؤسسة كروية في القارّة السمراء ولكن هذا لا يمنح الحق على الإطلاق لأي من منسوبيه أو قدامى لاعبيه للتقليل من شأن المريخ أو الإستخفاف به بتلك الطريقة المقرفة.

â–،  خسر المريخ أمام الأهلي بنتيجة (0-3) في أولى مواجهات الفريقين بمرحلة المجموعات فتبارى عدد من قدامى لاعبي الأهلي للسخرية من المريخ والتقليل من شأنه وكأن الأهلي من كوكب آخر.

â–،  ذكر (رضا عبد العال) بأن المباراة فقيرة فنيّاً بسبب ضعف المنافس متسائلاً بسخرية كاملة (هل دي فرقة توصل دوري الأبطال)!.

â–،  لم يكتف المدعو رضا عبد العال بحديثه اللامسؤول ووصف فريق المريخ بفريق الدرجة الثالثة.

â–،  أما المدعو الآخر (شريف عبد المنعم) فمارس قبحاً إعلامياً لا مثيل له عندما قال بأن لاعبي المريخ مبسوطين لأنهم موجودين في إستاد القاهرة، مضيفاً بأن إستاد القاهرة (كتير عليهم) وأن لاعبي المريخ كانوا مبهورين بقيمة النادي الأهلي.

â–،  ويبدو أن الثنائي تابع مباراة أخرى غير التي تابعناها فالمريخ قدّم شوطاً أولاً باهتاً وتأخّر بثلاثة أهداف ولكن في ذات التوقيت وخلال (35) دقيقة هدد رماة الأحمر مرمى الأهلي في (أربع) كرات.

â–،  أما التقليل من شأن المدير الفني التونسي نصر الدين النابي فيؤكّد لنا بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك بأن أولئك المحللين بما فيهم مقدمو الأستوديو يفتقرون لأبسط مقومات العمل التحليلي وهو (الإلمام الكامل بالمعلومات) وليس السخرية والإحتقار.

â–،  النابي لم يكمل مع المريخ حتى اسبوعين ولم يشرف سوى على مباراة رسمية واحدة لتكون مواجهة الأهلي هى الثانية تحت قيادته ومع ذلك حاول رضا وشريف السخرية من النابي ولاعبيه.

â–،  ذكر رضا بأن عشوائية المريخ كانت سبباً في غياب المتعة ونسأل المدعو رضا هل قدّم الأهلي أية متعة كروية بمونديال الأندية أمام الدحيل وبايرن ميونخ وبالميراس حتى نتابع كل هذا الضجيج الفارغ.

â–،  لعب الأهلي بمونديال الأندية بأسلوب (الأندية الصغرى) التي تهاب من الأسماء والخصوم فتخندق في ملعبه وقبل ضغطاً كبيراً من الدحيل والبايرن وبالميراس فعن أية قيمة ومكانة يتحدثون.

â–،  أين كانت قيمة النادي الأهلي وقتها أم أن الفصاحة والبجاحة لا تظهرا إلا عندما ينتصر الفريق على خصم يمر بكل الظروف السيئة.

â–،  صدّق أو لا تصدّق الأهلي أمام الدحيل والبايرن وبالميراس سدد بين الخشبات الثلاث (أربعة) تسديدات فقط ! ركزوا معي تماماً بين الخشبات الثلاث أربع تسديدات فقط خلال 270 دقيقة.

â–،  أمام الدحيل سدد الأهلي بين الخشبات الثلاث تسديدة واحدة وكذا الحال بالنسبة لبالميراس وأمام البايرن سدد كرتين فقط.

â–،  ليس هذا فحسب بل أن الأندية الثلاثة هددت خشبات الأهلي الثلاث (16) مرّة ومع ذلك يتحدّث رضا وشريف عن متعة كروية وقيمة فنّية.

â–، نسأل المخضرمين رضا وشريف (كم عدد الركنيات التي حصل عليها الأهلي المصري في مباراة بايرن ميونخ) حتى نتأكّد أن الأهلي صاحب باع طويل في كافة المحافل.

â–،  سنجيب عليهما لأنهام يأتيان للأستوديوهات التحليلية لممارسة الضحك والسخرية ولا يملكان أية معلومات عليها القيمة وكأنهما مهرجان بإحدى المسارح لإضحاك المتابعين رغم ملل ما يقدمانه.

â–،  الإجابة هى (ولا ركنية).

â–،  هل يعلم رضا وشريف ان آخر مواجهة بين المريخ والأهلي المصري في دوري أبطال إفريقيا إنتهت بفوز المريخ بنتيجة (3-1) وهى ذات نسخة البطولة التي تذيّل فيها الأهلي مجموعته التي ضمت إلى جواره مازيمبي والرجاء وجان دارك السنغالي.

â–،  هل كان إستاد (Lucas Moripe) كبيراً على الأهلي عندما خسر أمام صن داونز في ربع نهائي الأبطال قبل عامين فقط من الآن بخماسية نظيفة؟ هل كان لاعبي الأهلي مبسوطين أيضاً كونهم لعبوا في ملعب (Lucas Moripe)؟.

â–،  كل تلك الإستفزازات سيرد عليها لاعبو المريخ في الإياب بإذن الله ويبدو أن رضا عبد العال وشريف عبد المنعم (أكثر ممثّل ثقيل دم) في تاريخ السينما المصرية لا يذكرا ماذا فعل الهلال بالأهلي في أمدرمان عندما مورست عليه ذات الإستفزازات.

â–،  كل ذلك سنرد عليه بالمستطيل الأخضر بإذن الله وسنعرّف المدعوان رضا عبد العال وشريف عبد المنعم من هو فريق الدرجة الثالثة بحق وحقيقة ووقتها عليهما أن يعدا أنفسهما لممارسة نحيب جديد وصياح ونواح كالمعتاد (ذبحونا – ضربونا – مش عارفين نطلع) وهى الأكاذيب التي روجوا لها بعد ضربة عنتر.

â–،  رضا عبد العال الذي لم يقض مع الزمالك سوى ستة مواسم ومع الأهلي سوى خمسة مواسم وسجّل فشلاً ذريعاً في مجال التدريب يسخر من المريخ بكل تاريخه.

â–،  التحيّة للكابتن وائل جمعة الذي لم يتحدّث بأي سوء عن المريخ رغم انتماءه الصارخ للأهلي.

â–،  فرق بين من يحلل في مؤسسة إعلامية كبي إن سبورت وبين من يظهر على قنوات العطالى.

â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: البارسا يواصل الإنهيار في دوري الأبطال.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#توقيع رياضي



#معاوية الجاك

#نتيجة طبيعية

* خسارة المريخ أمام الأهلي القاهري بثلاثية نظيفة أمس بالعاصمة المصرية القاهرة ضمن إفتتاح دوري المجموعات من دوري أبطال افريقيا تعتبر نتيجة طبيعية جداً جداً وفقاً لمعطيات وواقع أمامنا
* لا توجد أدنى درجة مقارنة بين الخصمين الأهلي والمريخ والكفة تميل بصورة مطلقة للأهلي وهو الفائز ببرونزية مونديال العالم للأندية الذي أقيم مؤخراً بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة محققاً المركز الثالث
* الخصم هو الأهلي الجاهز بدنياً وفنياً وإدارياً ويشرف على تدريبه مدرب لم يتم التعاقد معه الأسبوع الفائت بل ظل مدرباً للفريق منذ الموسم السابق
* على مستوى الإستقرار يعيش الأهلي إستقراراً على كل المستويات فرئيسه ليس سوداكال ولا يوجد إنشقاق في مجلسه ولا يوجد في مصر رئيس إتحاد مثل شداد يترصد اللاعبين ويلاحقهم ولا لجان مثل لجان الإتحاد غير المحترمة لدينا تترصد لاعبي الفرق التي تنتمي إليها وتفشل في حسم قضاياهم مبكراً حتى يستوفوا عقوبتهم ليكتسبوا أهلية المشاركة مع فرِقههم
* الأهلي المصري في قمة الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية والنفسية ولم يتباطأ رئيسه في إعداد فريقه مثلما فعل سوداكال مع إحضار فريق كمبالا سيتي لأداء مباراتين أمام المريخ ليستعد المريخ للأهلي القاهرة بمواجهة النيل الخرطوم على ملعبه السيء
* من الطبيعي أن يخسر المريخ ما دام إتحاده بقيادة كمال شداد يصر على إرغام الفرق على اللعب في دار الرياضة بأم درمان والتي لا تصلح أرضيتها إلا للزراعة وليس لممارسة كرة قدم
* أستغرب لمن غضبوا من النتيجة وهاجموا اللاعبين والمدرب التونسي النابي والمحير أن ذات من مارسوا الغضب كانوا في قمة الخوف من خسارة المريخ بنتيجة كارثية تفوق الخمسة والستة أهداف
* خسر المريخ مباراة يمكن القول إنها في الأساس خارج حساباته تماماً ولا يوجد من كان ينتظر أن يحقق المريخ فيها الفوز وهو يلعب خارج أرضه بلا إعداد وبلا عناصر مكتملة عقب موجة الإصابات التي ضربت الفريق مؤخراً ولاعبو الفريق موزعين ما بين الدوحة والقاهرة لتلقي العلاج
* الفرق التي تريد تحقيق النتائج الجيدة لا يكون على رأس إدارتها أمثال سوداكال ينتظر ليفعل له الآخرون كل شيء بينما يكتفي هو بألا يفعل أي شيء
* من يجهز فريقه بمواجهة النيل الخرطوم لمواجهة فريق قادم من مواجهة بايرن ميونيخ وحاز على المركز الثالث في مونديال كأس لعالم للأندية الأسبوع الفائت عليه ألا يحزن بل عليه محاسبة نفسه بقسوة
* المنطق أن يخسر المريخ وغير المنطق أن يكسب.

توقيعات متفرقة

* مباراة المريخ والأهلي القاهري بالأمس ورغم الخسارة إلا أنها شهدت إيجابيات عديدة مثل الظهور المتميز للمحترفين الأجانب توني أدجو ودارين ماتوكس وسعيدي
* الثلاثي المذكور ظهور بمستوى متميز للغاية خاصة ماتوكس وتوني في الشوط الثاني
* من ينتقدون عدم إشراك النابي للأجانب في الشوط الأول نقول لهم أن المنطق ألا يشركهم لأنه لو فعل ولم يقدموا المستوى المطلوب كان سيتعرض لنقد أشد قسوة
* المهم أن المريخ ما كان بمقدوره أن يحقق نتيجة الفوز على الأهلي في مباراة الأمس إلا إذا كان الحظ حاضراً بقوة ولكن بمنطق كرة القدم لا يمتلك المريخ القدرة الفنية على الخروج بنتيجة جيدة
* الحديث التالي جزء من تصريح للأخ محمد موسى الكندو عضو مجلس المريخ لموقع (سبورتاق) : (تطرق “الكندو” لقرار رفع قيمة العضوية إلى “ألف جنيه” وقال: “القرار الذي أصدره سوداكال لا قيمة له وليس له سند قانوني، وهو في حكم العدم لأننا كمجلس إدارة اتخذنا قراراً سابقاً بخصوص رسوم العضوية وحددنا (مائة جنيه) للإشتراك الشهري وهو قرار لا يمكن الغاءه بقرار فردي وأضاف: “وما فعله سوداكال في تقديري محاولة لجر الأوضاع بالنادي إلى الفوضى عبر استفزاز القاعدة الجماهيرية حتى تخرج عن طورها وتأتي بتصرفات ليقوم باستغلالها في إطالة أمد المجلس أكثر لكننا لن نسمح لهذا المخطط وسننفذ قرارات المجلس بشأن العضوية)
* الجزئية الأهم والأخطر التي ذكرها الأخ الكندو هي (وما فعله سوداكال في تقديري محاولة لجر الأوضاع بالنادي إلى الفوضى عبر استفزاز القاعدة الجماهيرية حتى تخرج عن طورها وتأتي بتصرفات ليقوم باستغلالها في إطالة أمد المجلس أكثر) وهذه الجزئية هي (مربط الفرس) ولا ينتبه لها أهل المريخ إطلاقاً ولكنها الحقيقة التي يجب أن ينتبه لها كل المريخاب
* سوداكال وبما يمارسه من تعنت يخطط لجرجرة المريخاب إلى إطالة عمر مجلسه مسنوداً بواسطة عدد من المنتمين لإتحاد الكرة وهذا المخطط يخدم الطرفين (سوداكال والإتحاد العام) حيث يكسب سوداكال إطالة عُمر مجلسه فيما يضمن أهل الإتحاد (صوت) المريخ في الإنتخابات المقبلة ويعتبر مضموناً في ظل وجود سوداكال وغير ذلك فلا توجد ضمانات إطلاقاً بأن يذهب صوت المريخ لجهة بعينها
* هذا المخطط صادف هوىً في نفس سوداكال والذي يخطط للبقاء أطول فترة ممكنة رئيساً لمجلس المريخ بعد أن تيقن أن المرحلة المقبلة ليست مرحلته بعد أن تكاتف أهل المريخ في وجهه ووحدوا وجهتهم لإسقاطه
* حال قامت الإنتخابات في أي وقت فلن يقوى سوداكال على مقارعة كل أهل المريخ وسيجد نفسه معزولاً بلا سند بعد أن فقد كل المناصرين له بل فقد أقرب الأقربين بسبب سياساته الغريبة والتي إستعدى من خلالها الجميع ولم يتبق له صليح في مجتمع المريخ
* إنتبهوا لمخطط سوداكال المرسوم بواسطة بعض أعضاء الإتحاد العام بأن يبقى لفترة أخرى إلى حين حلول موعد إنتخابات الإتحاد العام
* سوداكال أصبح بلا صليح في مجتمع المريخ وتدعمه ققط مجموعة بسيطة من أهل الإتحاد والذين يخططون لإستخدامه ككرت إنتخابي ومن ثم إسقاطه.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لمن   تقرع    الاجراس ؟



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
       حسن   محمد    حمد
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
   مطر الحزن عاود هطل جدد عذاب الارصفة...!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

â– [الحزن يثقب مهجتي كالبرتقالة ..
الان اعرف مأزق الكلمات ..
اعرف ورطة اللغة المحالة ..!!
فانا الذي اخترع الرسائل ..
لست اعرف كيف ابتدء الرسالة]
                        نزار 
â–  مطر الحزن عاود هطل ..
جدد عذاب الارصفة ..
وضئ المصابيح البعيدة ..
 .. اتعب عيونك وانطفأ..!!
               مصطفي..!!
â–  والمريخ سادتي .. ما بين الروح وبين القلب .. هو المتكأ والزاد ..والملاذ (لي ناسا عزاز)..والتوقعات العظيمة .. هو السلوى التي وهبتنا اياها العناية الالهية ..جرعة ماء مثلج في هجير صحراء وطننا القاحلة .. و(ساعة) عزاء تمسح عنا دموع (اجيال) من القهر ..والجراحات..والمعاناة و ..والنقص والقصور والحرمان ..
â–  وامس فقط ..كان ملايين البؤساء ..الطيبين الاخيار .. الذين غاصت في احشائهم خناجر الفشل السياسي والعدم الاقتصادي ..وادمت (لقمة الرمق المستحيل)افئدتهم .. يرنون باعين دامعة نحو المريخ .. لعل وعسي ..!!
â–  نعم .. هو فرس امدرمان الذي ما كبي .. هو فارس السودان وسيفه الذي ما نبأ ..والوهج الذي ابدا ما خبي ..ولذا ..يغوص خنجر الاحزان في احشائنا القريحة ..حتي النصل .. والفارس والفرس يغيبان عن المشهد في قاهرة المعز ليلة الثلاثاء الحزين.. ولو  ..بفعل فاعل..!
â–  لكن ..دعونا ..نلملم جراحاتنا عاجلا جدا ..لان دموع انسان المريخ اغلي من الكاس الافريقية نفسها ..ولاننا نحتاج .. ان نحافظ علي بعض حظوظنا .. في التنافس باعجل ما يمكن .. فالصدارة نفسها ..لا تزال في الملعب ..ولا تعتمد الا علي (ايدنا القوية ..وضراعنا المفتول)..
â–  هذه ليست ليلة تفاصيل فنية لان الحزن ياخذ بتلابيبي .. والغصة تخنقني .. والاسي المرير يعربد في احشائي ..رغم قناعتي ان (سؤ الحظ) الغربب وحده .. هو الذي ..منعنا.. من الخروج باقل الاضرار ..وتكفي الاصابة المبكرة التي لحقت بقائد الفريق الضكر نمر ..فافقدت خط الظهر عموده وعماده ..و(ركيزته).. وقبلها ..فقدان كل نجوم الوسط الاساسيين ..وايضا ما تابعناه من اهداف حمراء (ضلت) طريقها لشباك الشناوي ..بكيفية (محيرة) جدا ..!!
â–  اعترف بان منجد النيل ..لن يكون بمقدوره سد ثغرة ابوعشرين ..وان علينا ايجاد بديل يمتلك (الثبات) لانه اهم من (المهارات) في وظيفة (القول كيبر)..!!

      آخر   الاجراس
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
  لا وقت ..للعويل ..ارحل ادم..!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

â–  لن يكون المريخ فرس رهان قاري حقيقي ..طالما ان مجلس الهوان هذا يقوده ..
â–  هذا هو المرض اللعين ..الذي يراهن عليه الد اعداء المريخ في لجان اتحاد الفاسد شداد .. وجوقة اتباع طارق حمزة ..
â– للمعلومية ..كل مريخي حر شريف ..يوقن ان هزيمة الامس .. لم تكن من اهلي مصر .. بل كانت من لجنة الانضباط ..التي حاربت المريخ افريقيا ومحليا ..وضربته في كل نقاط قوته .. ظلما وجورا .. وعسفا ..وحقارة ..تتطلب ردا من شعب المربخ ..وشعب المريخ لن يتاخر يا شداد ..هذه المرة باي حال ..والله ..!!
â–  لعلم ادم ومن معه ..كل تسجيلاتكم .. لم تكفي لسد ثغرتي ..ابوعشرين .. والغربال .. هذا واقع تؤكده مباراة امس ..!!
â–  نقف بشدة خلف مريخي الجنينة ..والتبلدي ..للوصول الي الممتاز ..ليعود لهذه المنافسة شرفها ..وتميزها ..حقا ..
â–  اوامر حمراء .. تنظيما مريخاب اوفياء.. وحملة المخارز.. الي لبس خمسة ..(معتدل مارش) .. الي العضوية والنشاط الميداني(دور).. ونشوف يا د.فاسد شداد ..
â– ونعود ..غدا ..بحول الكريم سبحانه وتعالي..لنواصل حتي يستقيم الظل ..و(العود) ..يا مجلس الهوان وشريكه ضد المريخ اتحاد شداد ..
â–  شكرا ..الوفي ..الصدوق .. (سماعين) حسن ..استاذنا ..اخي ورفيق الخندق المخلص .. 
â–  لشداد وفاسدي لجنة الانضباط نقول.. ( وعقبا يعود الحاشي لي شايتو ان بقينا شداد)..!!









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ: لجان الإتحاد قصمت ظهرنا وأضرت بالسودان.




فتح مجلس إدارة نادي "المريخ" على لسان الناطق الرسمي "أحمد محمد مختار" النار بعنف على اللجان التابعة للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، وأتهمها في تصريحات خاصة لـ#سبورتاق بالإضرار بالنادي وبكرة القدم السودانية وقال: "لجان الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم تتحمل جزءاً كبيراً من الهزيمة التي تعرض لها المريخ في مباراة الأمس أمام الأهلي المصري بعد أن تسببت في حرماننا من جهود عناصر دولية وصاحبة خبرة".

وأضاف: "اللجان تعاملت بتسويف ومماطلة غريبة ومريبة وغير مقبولة بالمرة مع قضية الثلاثي رمضان عجب، ومحمد الرشيد، وبخيت خميس والتي أخذت وقتاً - خيالياً - دون أن تُحسم بشكلٍ كامل وهو أمر لا يمكن أن يحدث إلاّ في السودان".

"مختار" واصل حديثه بالقول: "لا يمكن لقضية بدأت منذ أكتوبر ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ م أن تكون مستمرة حتى الآن ونحن ندفع ثمن تباطؤ لجان الإتحاد التي ظلت تؤجل الإجتماع تلو الإجتماع وتتماطل في حسم الأمر، وبعد أن يفتح الله عليها بقرار يتم إعادة القضية من جديد إلى نقطة البداية لعدم اختصاص لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين ثم نعود لنفس الدوامة من تأجيل ومماطلة".

وشن الناطق الرسمي لـ"المريخ" هجوماً عنيفاً  على لجنة الإنضباط وقال: "كل ما حدث من تأخير في هذه القضية نضعه في كفة وما فعلته لجنة الانضباط في كفة أخرى، فهذه اللجنة وبعد شهور من الإنتظار صدرت بقرارات لا علاقة لها بالقانون من قريب أو من بعيد، حيث عاقبت اللاعبين بمادة لا علاقة لها البتّة بالقضية، ثم عاقبت المريخ واللاعبين على تماطل لجان الإتحاد وقررت أن تبدأ العقوبة من يناير رغم أن اللاعبين وقتها توقفوا أكثر من ثلاثة أشهر، رغم أن القاصى والداني يعلم بأن العقوبة تبدأ من تاريخ إرتكاب المخالفة والكل يعلم أن المخالفة هي انتهاك عقد بتوقيع عقدٍ ثانٍ وجميع تلك العقود تم توقيعها في أكتوبر فكيف وبأي قانون وبأي منطق تقرر لجنة الإنضباط سريان العقوبة من يناير بعد أن حرم المريخ من جهود اللاعبين وقتها لثلاثة أشهرٍ كاملة".

"أحمد مختار" أبدى استغرابه الشديد من الطريقة التي تعاملت بها لجان الإتحاد مع القضية وقال: "تلك اللجان تابعة للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم والإتحاد يفترض أن يحرص على دعم الأندية التي تمثل السودان خارجيا مع العلم أن هؤلاء اللاعبين دوليين ونجوم منتخب وطني والمنتخب نفسه يحتاجهم بذات القدر الذي يحتاجهم فيه المريخ ولا يعقل أن يتم التعامل مع الملف بتلك الطريقة التي تنم عن لامبالاة وعدم تقدير لمصالح البلاد وكأن تلك اللجان تقصد الأضرار بالمريخ والكرة السودانية".

وضرب مختار مثلاً بما فعلته "اللجنة الخماسية بالإتحاد المصري" قبل وقتٍ وجيز وقال: "بالله عليكم قارنوا بين ما تفعله لجان الاتحاد السوداني وما فعله الإتحاد المصري الذي خفض عقوبة الإيقاف التي صدرت بحق حارس الأهلي - الشناوي، من أربع مباريات إلى مباراة وحيدة، حتى يتمكن من المشاركة مع فريقه في كأس العالم للأندية ويكون جاهزاً بدنياً ولا يفتقد فورمة المباريات لأنهم يقدّرون مصلحة الكرة المصرية ويعملون على مساعدة الأندية التي تمثل البلد".

وختَم "مختار"حديثه لـ#سبورتاق بالقول: "لجنة الاستئنافات اجتمعت أمس الأول ولم تنظر استئناف المريخ رغم أهمية الوقت ولو أنها فعلت وقررت كان يمكن أن يشارك بخيت خميس ومحمد الرشيد أمام الأهلي المصري لأنها أبقت الأمور معلقة واجلت النظر في إستئناف المريخ إلى إجتماع اليوم وأتمنى أن يقام الإجتماع كما هو معلن وأن لا يتم تأجيله كما ظل يحدث في كل مرة".








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى



إسماعيل حسن
هاردلك مريخ السودان 
* تخيلوا بالله عليكم لو أن المريخ الذي شاهدناه أمام الأهلي أمس، كان مستعداً ومُعداً إعداداً جيداً، ومدربه ومحترفوه لم يكونوا حديثي عهد به؛ هل كان يمكن أن يفقد نتيجة المباراة بهدف ناهيكم أن يفقدها بثلاثة أهداف؟؟
 * دخل الأهلي المباراة وهو يعاني من غياب عدد من أهم لاعبيه على رأسهم طاهر محمد ووليد وصلاح محسن وناصر ماهر للإصابة، وحسين الشحات للإيقاف بسبب طرده في نهائي النسخة الماضية من البطولة.. ومع ذلك لم يتأثر بالنقص كما تأثرنا، وكان الأفضل معظم فترات المباراة لأنه عموماً الأفضل إعداداً والأكثر جاهزية، ويقوده مدرب خاض معه 24 مباراة قبل مباراة اليوم، ولم يُهزم إلا من بطل أوروبا بايرن ميونيخ في مباراتهما الأخيرة، ونجح في تحقيق الفوز في 18 مباراة، والتعادل في 5 مباريات.
 * وموسيماني بالمناسبة قبل الأهلي تولى الإدارة الفنية لفريق صن داونز، وفاز معه بلقب دوري أبطال أفريقيا عام 2016، و”السوبر الأفريقي” عام 2017، وخاض معه على المستوى الأفريقي 55 مباراة، محققًا الفوز في 26 لقاءً، والتعادل في 15 مباراة، وتلقى الهزيمة في 14 مباراة.. وبالتالي فإن خبرته في تطويع ظروف فريقه أفضل بكثير من خبرة النابي..
 * ولكن تبقى الحقيقة أن المستوى الذي قدمه المريخ أمس رغم الهزيمة، أكد أن التونسي البلجيكي بمزيد من التجارب والإعداد، يمكن أن يحقق في المباريات المقبلة نتائج أفضل تؤهله للمضي بعيداً في البطولة الأفريقية..
 * فيا ريت يا ريت نشيل الصبر ثم الصبر ثم الصبر، ولا نستعجل إصدار أي أحكام على المدرب واللاعبين الجدد في الوقت الحالي… وبإذن الله القادم أحلى..
 *آخر السطور*
 * توقعنا في هذه المساحة أمس؛ أن يحقق المريخ نتيجة طيبة، ولكننا في نفس الوقت كنا نعلم في قرارة أنفسنا أنها أمنية مستحيلة لجملة من الأسباب لا تخفى عليكم.. على رأسها فوارق الإعداد والجاهزية لصالح الأهلي..
 * عكس ما توقعنا.. أدار الحكم المباراة بشكل جيد..
 * الهدف الثاني يُسأل منه سعيدي اليوغندي.. والثالث يُسأل منه كرنقو وأمير كمال..
 * خروج صلاح تايجر مصاباً في الشوط الأول، أثر كثيراً على أداء خط دفاعنا..
 * المهاجمان الجامايكي والنيجيري أظهرا حركة ولمسات جيدتين بعد دخولهما في منتصف الشوط الثاني، وعبس الحظ للأول في كرة أنقذها القائم المصري قبل أن ترتد للجامايكي ويسددها في المرمى وينقذها الشناوي.. والثاني حرمته العارضة من رأسية قوية..
 * بكري تحرك بشكل جيد وأدى أدواراً دفاعية وهجومية جيدة ولكن خذلته اللياقة..
 * غداً بإذن الله نعود للمباراة بالتفصيل والآراء وبعض الملاحظات..
 * وكفى.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عشان نعرف كنا بنلاعب مين 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**وهج الصفوة*
امير خالد




              الواقعية

   تواجد المريخ في البطولة الأولى للكاف في دور المجموعات يعد انجاز في حد ذاته عطفا على ما يمر به النادي عموما من ضياع وتوهان وتشتت وعدم استقرار على نمطية ثابتة تنعكس على العمل وصناعة الفرق وكرة القدم .

   ما بات معلوم لكل مهتم بشأن كرة القدم أن اللعبة ما عادت تعتمد على الصدفة والحظ والولاءات والفكر القديم المبني على أشياء عفى عليها الدهر واندثرت وإنما أضحت صناعة إحترافية طردية يتصاعد فيها المردود بكم ونوعية الفكر الاحترافي المدروس والمخطط له بعناية .

   نحن هنا لا نعدد الأسباب ونخدر حالنا بقدر ما نحلل ونقف على أوجه القصور التي قادت الفرق السودانية للفشل والإخفاق المتكرر بصورة كربونية معادة مملة تشيء بتوهان المنظومة كلها وعدم مواكبتها للتطور الذي عم البسيطة .

   ظهور المريخ بهذا السوء والهزال في مباراة الأمس لم يكن وليدا للصدفة وإنما كان نتاج طبيعي جدا لواقع ما يمر به الفريق ومن كان يتأمل في ظهور مخالف فقد تعامل بعدم واقعية وركن للعاطفة والتعصب والتشنج غير مدرك أن الفريق بوضعه الحالي الذي يعاني فيه من عدم الإستقرار خصوصا من الناحية الفنية وعدم انسجام كل عناصره وثبات التشكيل فضلا عن العامل النفسي والدافع قد خسر المباراة قبل أن يلعبها .. هذا نتاج بمطنق الأخذ والعطاء إذ لا يمكن أن لا تعطي وتؤسس وتصنع وتطمح لمجاراة فرق ذهبت بعيدا في العطاء والصناعة والاحترافية .

   نحتاج إلى معجزة حقيقية تجعلنا نواكب ونقارع منظومة كرة القدم العالمية التي تطورت وهي كل يوم في واقع جديد لا علاقة له بما نفعله نحن ونحسبه عمل يمكن أن يأتي أوكله ونحن نعمل بفكر هدام ألغى أهم عناصر صناعة كرة القدم وجعل الصراعات الذاتية والندية العقيمة والمناكفات هي المعيار والإنجاز..ماذا ننتظر من واقع ألغيت فيه الفئات السنية وفرق الشباب والروابط والاشبال ماذا ننتظر بربكم والاصنام لو نطقت وتحركت لأنجزت ما عجزت عنه أصنامنا التي فقدت البوصلة ووجهتها صوب أشياء لا علاقة لها بكرة القدم والإحترافية التي أصبحت هي الركن الركين الأصيل وسر المقدرة على المواكبة ومجاراة الأقران .. ماذا ننتظر والمنظومة يديرها التخلف والمحورية والديكتاتورية والتطبيل والمنافع وعدم الضمير وصنع الأصنام التي لا يهمها سوى ذاتها .

    لا تتأملوا كثيرا وتبنوا الأحلام فنحن بعيدون بمسافات كافية تجعلنا نقبع في مؤخرة التصنيفات والإحترام الذي فقدناه بمردودنا القميء المضحك المثير للسخرية والتهكم من شعوب هي كانت خلفنا في كل شي . وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك
 بابكر سلك

قصتنا ورصتنا 


*القصة ما قصة مريخ وهلال 
*القصة قصة منظومة واستراتيجيات 
*نحن 
*كلنا 
*نحن والهلالاب 
*نحلم بالتتويج بالبطولات الأفريقية 
*نأمل في ذلك ولا نعمل لذلك 
*نأمل ونحلم ونتمني ونتوقع 
*لكن بدون أي استراتيجية 
*القمة عندنا تحلم بكل ذلك 
*وتبحث عن راع 
*تبحث عن رئيس مقتدر يستطيع الصرف على النادي 
*ورغم كل ذلك نحلم بالبطولات 
*رئيس مرطب 
*يدفع لوحده ويدير لوحده 
*ويغير المدربين على كيفو 
*فالفول فوله زرعه وحده وحصاده بالطبع له وحده 
*رئيس بماله يشتري سبهللية النادي وعواطف الجمهور وما يعرض من الإعلام للبيع 
*فتضيع القضية 
*لنعاود الحلم بالأميرة الأفريقية في موسم جديد 
*القادم أحلى 
*أيها الناس 
*كورتنا بتشبه لقمتنا بتشبه رغيفتنا بتشبه غنوتنا بتشبه فطرتنا بتشبه بيتاننا القوي 
*وعلة الرياضة تكمن في إدارة الرياضة عندنا 
*على مستوي الدولة وعلي مستوى اللجنة الأولمبية وعلى مستوى الاتحادات العامة وعلى مستوى الاتحادات المحلية 
*لا خطط ولا تخطيط ولا استراتيجيات ولا أهداف ولا غيرو 
*دخلنا مع الأهلي في مجموعة واحدة 
*ودخلنا مع صن داونز في مجموعة واحدة 
*لو عندك سيارة أوروبية موديل السنة على الزيرو 
*ومعاها سيارة أي كلام كلها أعطال 
*وماشات بورتسودان مثلاً 
*ممكن لحدي التفتيش أو جياد يكونن ماشات مع بعض 
*قول للمسعودية 
*لكن بعد داك الشارع بفتح 
*وبظهر فارق السرعات والجاهزية 
*بتاع الكركعوبة لما يبرك في مدني 
*التاني بكون وصل بورتسودان وفضل ليهو كورة السوبر بس 
*ده حال كركعوباتنا أقصد أنديتنا 
*زحمة الأدوار الأولى بتخلينا ماشين مع الفارهات ناس الأهلي وصن داونز والوداد 
*ولكن بعد جياد 
*هيهات هيهات 
*لا جن ولا سحرة 
*أيها الناس 

*الأهلي الأدانا تلاتة ده لا يبحث عن ملياردير ليرأسه 

*ماااالي كيسو 

*بقوانينو ولوايحو وسقف تسجيلاتو 
*لذا ما عندو سقف طموح 
*الأهلي الأدانا تلاتة ده 
*شايل كأس أفريقيا تسع مرات ويسعى للعاشرة 
*الأهلي الأدانا تلاتة ده 
*عندو تيم سلة أفريقياً بطل 

*وتيم طايره زي الطايره 

*وأعضاء يتسابقون لسداد عضويتهم مقدماً سنوياً مبلغا يخر له الجبابرة ساجدينا 
*ونحن عضويتنا خمسة جنيه 
*كيس تسالي ما بتجيبو 
*ولما يفكر زول يزيدها 
*يواجه بالطعون والإعتراضات 
*نحن لسه ما بنشبه ديك 

*خلونا في غيبوبتنا نحلم 

*يا شفينا 
*يا متنا سريرياً لما يفكوا الأجهزة تلقانا لربنا مشينا 
*أيها الناس 
*قبل سنين كتيرة كان عندنا كورة مع الأهلي ده ذاتو 
*الطموحات والأمنيات فل الفل 
*كنت بتكلم مع الكابتن مأمون حاج حسين قسم السيد 

*جناح المريخ الخطير في الخمسينات 

*قال لي انا جاي من التمرين 

*أولادنا ديل حا يغلبوا الأهلي 

*في اللحظة دي كان في فيلم مصري شغال في التلفزيون وهو متابعو 

*الفيلم بتناول المشاكل الزوجية 

*الزوجة نضمت نضم شديد خلاص 
*(حؤوء) المرأة ومساحات المحبة (وحأ) الأطفال وواجبات الزوج 
*جابو الزوج كمان رغى رغى 
*كلام زي الموسيقي 
*حتى الشافع 
*بالغ بوليغ 

*يا ماما افهموني 

*أنا كطفل من حقي أنعم بالاستقرار والحب 
*إنت وبابا لو عندكم مشاكل بعيد عني 
*ما تحسسونيش بالخوف والرهبة وعدم الأمان 
*يا ماما لازم توفروا الحب في البيت ده 
*هنا مأمون عاين لي وقال 
*ياسلك نحن الناس ديل مابنغلبهم 

*وقد كان 

*خسرنا منهم بمازمبية 
*مأمون لما عرف إننا ما بنغلبهم ما شاف تمرينهم 
*لكنو شاهد الفيلم البيظهر قدرة الناس ديل عليى التعبير 
*وفهم مدى تملكهم لأدواتهم 
*حتى شافعهم بعرف يعبر عن نفسو 
*ونحن شافعنا كان رده نقول ليهو ما ترد اوعك ترد 

*وكان ما رده نقول ليهو ما بترد مالك 

*حيرنا الشافع ذاتو 
*أيها الناس 
*إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم 
*فلو دايرين نغير واقعنا الرياضي ده 
*تعالوا نغير ما بأنديتنا واتحاداتنا ووزارات رياضتنا واستراتيجياتنا 
*وإلا 

*خلونا نحلم لنأمل في الموسم البعدو وهكذا 

*أيها الناس 
*إن تنصروا الله ينصركم 
*أها 
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم 
*والينا 
*قول لجبريل لو دايرنا بتعيينك نقول جد لينا 

*النقل المكنيكي والأشغال يا أخينا 

*فركشتهم كانت أولى خطوات الفساد فينا 

سلك كهربا

ننساك كيف والكلب قال لما شفت التراب عامل ضباب أمس في الخرطوم قربت أنبح بالإنجليزي.... عاصمة التراب يا عمك 
وإلى لقاء.
سلك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة



مأمون أبوشيبة

ماذا كنتم تنتظرون

* تابعت ردود الأفعال الكثيفة وسط جماهير المريخ حول أداء فريقها والنتيجة التي خرج بها الفريق أمام الأهلي المصري بطل أفريقيا وثالث العالم..
* أغلب الاتهامات وجهت للاعبين وقليل منها وجهت للجهاز الفني والنواحي الفنية بينما فئة كبيرة تقبلت الأمر الواقع قياساً على الفارق الكبير في الإعداد والجاهزية بين المريخ وبطل أفريقيا..
* لا نحبذ توجيه الانتقادات للاعبين لأنهم وقعوا ضحية لظروف حرجة حاصرت الفريق تسببت فيها الإدارة الكسيحة الفاشلة والوضع الغريب بسيطرة طاغوت الاتحاد العام على صرح المريخ بفرض رئيس غير شرعي لإدارة النادي ليساعده في هدم وتدمير المريخ وتنفيذ أجندته ومآربه الانتقامية.
* كان يمكن لفريق المريخ أن يتعرض لخسارة كارثية أمام الأهلي قياساً بالوضع المتأزم والغريب في إدارة  النادي..
* إعداد المريخ جاء ضعيفاً للغاية حيث لم تتيسر له المعسكرات الخارجية والتجارب الدولية..
* افتقد الفريق للاستقرار الفني بكثرة تغيير المدربين.. ومدربه الحالي حديث العهد ولازال يستكشف الفريق ومعرفة قدرات لاعبيه.. والمصيبة تردد إن هناك تفكيراً بإعفاء الجهاز الفني وهذا فهم فطيس وأحد أكبر الأسباب في التهاوي المستمر لفريق الكرة..
* افتقد الفريق للمعد البدني المتخصص لفترة طويلة جداً بسبب سوء الإدارة وتطفيشها المستمر لأفراد الأجهزة الفنية.. وآخرهم المعد البدني الممتاز الألماني توماس مويير مما جعل الفريق يدفع الثمن غالياً بتعرض أفضل لاعبيه للإصابات الخطيرة..
* ظل الفريق يتعرض باستمرار للاستهداف السافر ويتلقى الضربات الموجعة من قبل لجان مشجعي الهلال في اتحاد الطاغية..
* حاكوا المؤامرات ونصبوا المشانق لمهاجم المريخ والمنتخب الوطني بكري المدينة وتسببوا في تقييد نشاطه لسنوات ولم يعد مؤخراً إلا بعد أن وصل سن ال33 وفقد الكثير من حيويته ونشاطه..
* أعملوا سكاكينهم القذرة على اغتيال ثلاثي المريخ والمنتخب الوطني رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس  بعد أن أدخلوهم في ظروف صعبة وحرجة بالإيقاع بهم بالتعاون مع أثرياء الهلال ومستغلين غباء وفشل وبخل عميلهم المخرب والتلويح له بورقة وجزرة الاستمرارية في السيطرة على النادي..
* تجاهلوا عملية التواطؤ والتأثير القذرة من قبل الهلال مع ثلاثي المريخ أبوعشرين ورمضان والرشيد قبل نهاية الدوري الفائت وقبل لقاء القمة الحاسم على بطولة الدوري.. بدفع أموال طائلة للاعبين بإدعاء التعاقد القانوني معهم وهدفهم الأول في ذلك هو كسب بطولة الدوري قبل كسب اللاعبين.. وساعدهم في هذا التجاهل القذر سكوت إدارة المريخ وعميلهم أمام هذه الجرائم الأخلاقية التي ترتكب أمام بصر الجميع..
* لم يتركوا أي شيء لضرب وتدمير وإضعاف فريق المريخ.. وبالمقبل تقديم المساعدات وتنفيذ كل طلبات ناديهم الهلال..
* لاعبو المريخ لا ذنب لهم وإدارة ناديهم تفشل في توفير الإعداد المثالي لهم.. ولا تحقق لهم الاستقرار الفني.. ولا تهتم بهم وبحقوقهم لتتيح الفرصة أمام مسعوري الهلال لضرب وتشليع فريقهم.. وتتواطأ مع الاتحاد وطاغيته لهدم المريخ من أجل الاستمرارية في المقاعد.. 
* المظهر السيء للمريخ أمام الأهلي المصري سببه كله اتحاد الطاغية وعميله.. ولن يعود المريخ قوياً ومهاباً في القارة الأفريقية إلا باجتثاث سرطان الطاغية وعميله من الجسد الأحمر..

زمن إضافي

* اضافة المحترفين الأجانب جاء في زمن حرج وضيق كما تسبب عميل الطاغية في المزيد من التأخير بمماطلاته المعتادة في تسليم الحقوق على الرغم من أنه ما دافع فيها ولا سنت!!
* الجهاز الفني الحديث العهد لم يجد أي وقت لتجهيز وتجريب الأجانب.. وحتى مباريات الدوري الأخيرة لم تمكنه من تجربة تشكيلة أساسية يخوض بها المنافسة الأفريقية بسبب القرار المخبول باشراك لاعبين سنيين إجبارياً طوال زمن المباراة.. وشخصياً لا أنتظر من النابي أن يحقق شيئاً للمريخ إلا في الموسم التالي وفي حال تحرير النادي من قبضة الطاغية وعميله..
* عدم ثبات واستقرار التشكيلة ساهم في المظهر السيء للمريخ أمام الأهلي حيث دفع الجهاز الفني بفريق مشلهت وغير منسجم.. خاصة في خط الدفاع..
* المدرب لا يعرف إن اللاعب أحمد آدم سيء جداً في الجانب الدفاعي وظل يتسبب في الأهداف في الكثير من المباريات الدولية التي شارك فيها..
* جاء الهدف الأول للأهلي من عكسية محمد هاني من جانب بيبو.. وعدم تغطية كرنقو لظل الدفاع حيث تواجد أفشة مرتاحاً في منطقة الظل..
* وجاء الهدف الثاني بسوء تقدير من بيبو الذي كان يمكنه ايقاع كهربا في التسلل.. ولضعف التركيز الذهني والضعف البدني فشل بيبو في قفل كهربا..
* والهدف الثالث نتج بسبب تغطية بيبو لتسلل بواليا لحظة انسحاب كرنقو للداخل لايقاع بواليا في التسلل.. ومن الغباء أن يكسر الطرفان تسلل مهاجم الخصم في غياب قلبي الدفاع.. وأمير وتمبش كانا متخبطان وتائهان وانعدم التفاهم بينهما وبين طرفي الدفاع.. 
* كيف يعرف النابي سوء بيبو في الجانب الدفاعي ومباريات الدوري كلها يشارك فيها طبنجة اجبارياً بسبب اللائحة المخبولة.. 
* في مباراة فيتا الكنغولي يوم الثلاثاء يجب أن يشارك تمبش في الطرف الشمال لأن أخطر لاعبي فيتا هو كابتنه الذي يلعب في الطرف الأيمن ويحمل الرقم 3 ويساهم كثيراً في قيادة الهجمات من الطرف.. كما يملك فيتا لاعب ارتكاز خطير له تسديدات مخيفة من خارج منطقة الجزاء.. ويجب منعه من التسديد..








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مصادر لزول سبورت : الاتحاد الجزائري "فاف " يرفض دخول بعثة صن داونز الجنوب أفريقي للجزائر لمواجهة شباب بلوذداد الثلاثاء المقبل ضمن الجوله الثانيه من دوري الابطال بسبب ظهور السلاله الجديده من فيروس كرونا في جنوب أفريقيا


الاتحاد الجزائري اقترح للكاف تأجيل المباراه او نقلها لأي دوله أخرى...

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*Al Merreikh SC





توضيح من مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ


يود مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ برئاسة السيد آدم سوداكال التأكيد على ان العلاقة بين نادي المريخ ونادي الهلال علاقة قائمة على الود والإحترام المتبادل بين الطرفين رغم وجود منافسة قوية بين الناديين على مستوى التنافس الداخلي، وقد أوردت مؤخراً بعض وسائل الإعلام خطاباً موجه من النادي للجنة التطبيع بنادي الهلال وما يود المجلس تأكيده ان هذا الخطاب لم يصدر من نادي المريخ وان من يقفون وراءه يبحثون عن إثارة الفتنة بين الناديين وقد سبق للنادي ان خاطب لجنة التطبيع بخصوص إستضافة مباريات الفريق في دوري أبطال أفريقيا، وقد وافقت لجنة التطبيع بكل طيب خاطر وهي تشكر على هذا من قبلنا.
















*

----------

